
Basecamp valuation tops $100B (parody) - Drdrdrq
https://m.signalvnoise.com/press-release-basecamp-valuation-tops-100-billion-after-bold-vc-investment-c221d8f86ad7
======
MrQuincle
It's the team!!!

